# Lionel G scale track?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm new to G scale. I see Lionel brass track at reasonable prices. 
Any opinions on Lionel G scale track? Thanks; Don


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Some Lionel Brass looking track is hollow and can not be used outdoors.
Bachman also has Steel track that is the same type of hollow rail. However, newer Bachmann track is solid brass and can be used outdoors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Actually....when I started my outdoor railroad, I used LGB and the Lionel I had from Christmas setups. Lionel track, or all I have ever seen except turnouts, is hollow. Never had any issues with the track....but that cannot be said about the pins.
They are standard 0 gauge track pins, brass plated, and they RUST horribly.
Swell and expand...damaging the ends of the rail.
If you are not using track power, use brazing rod for pins, and you'll be fine with it.
My yard approach tracks (outside) used the Lionel for at least 12 years...then I moved it inside to use as yard tracks. Still there.
Dave


----------

